# super reds



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

can super reds breed in captivity? if so are they easier or harder to breed than store bought reds?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I bet they can - every species now commercially available was once availabe only through trade in wild-caught specimen. Eventually some will succeed in breeding them (like what happened with P. cariba recently).

But I do think that it's harder to breed them than their captive-bred kin: they probably have a harder time to adapt to captive environments, and I also think that captive-bred fish aren't as picky when it comes to ideal spawning conditions.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I think being the same exact specie as the reg RB, it can and will be done!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Also keep in mind, one doesn't know for certain if their "imported fish" is wild caught or "farm raised". Sometimes those are the big secrets behind the scene. My opinion is they can be bred.


----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm hoping to "cross" a domestic female with the super. I know that they are the same but I believe that it would be easier to breed a dom with a wild vs 2 wilds. Plus we need to fortify our domestic stock's genetics IMO.


----------

